# Suggestions for Replacement for Twisp Vega Mini 0.6Ω - Going RTA Finally...



## Jag2018 (28/5/19)

Hey guys.
I am in need of a few suggestions please.
My Vega Mini mod is acting up. It's popping in and out of smart mode.
Any suggestions for a good MTL RTA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/6/19)

There are several good MTL RTAs @Jag2018

I have the Siren V2 and the Rose MTL and I like them both
They both give a tight draw with adjustable airflow, easy to build and no problems

There are also several others that members here have spoken highly of but I have tried those two above and they work great

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (8/6/19)

How much do you want for the mini? I don't need it, but you know how it is...


----------



## Spyro (8/6/19)

Good MTL tanks:
Rose,
Savour
Ammit mtl
Berserker xyz (as in any of them, excl the rda)
Siren
OBS Mtl
Skyline
Dvarw MTL - clone or otherwise
There are just so many. These days all the MTL tanks are fantastic...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jag2018 (21/6/19)

Hey there, friendly neighbourhood vapers.

Thanks for all the responses.

I received my Beserker V1.5 Mini MTL RTA today and I can finally see what the fuss is all about when it comes to rebuildables.

Firstly, the service level from BLCK Vapour, Rashaad, is outstanding. Out-effing-standing. Second to none.
@Richio, (Tagging Blck Vapour)
These guys can show the so called "major retailers" how business is done online.
I have always dealt with them since I started mixing and they have never let me down. I don't think I will ever change suppliers.

I paid at 14:30 on Thursday. Received the tracking at 15:50 on Thursday.
Order delivered, perfectly packaged, impeccable quality, at 10:30 Friday morning. And I am in Durbs.
What a pleasure.

The Beserker 1.5 Mini?
The build quality is excellent. It's packaged like a piece of jewellery. Everything smacks of high quality and attention to detail.
There's a satisfying snap here, and gentle slide there and quality click here and perfect tension twist there.
It is remarkable.

The performance?
I had to dilute the juice that I was using in the Vega tank.
The flavour just exploded. The nic gave me a high after 4 draws. Hahahahaha!
I followed the advice of @Silver and drank some water and lay down for about 30min, and I was fine.

I'm using a 60/40 8mg mix on the 1.6mm air hole. The draw is cool, tight and pleasant at 15w and 0.7Ω.
Good throat hit with FA Spearmint, and it is noticeably quiet. No gurgling or spitting.

It is safe to say that Twisp has lost me as a customer.
The day that I could not find tanks for my 2 Twisp machines was the day that I started looking elsewhere and quickly realized that they are not the only rodeo in town. Twisp's bad service removed my brand awareness blinkers.

Now...which new box mod should I be looking at?
heheheeh!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jag2018 (21/6/19)

Spyro said:


> How much do you want for the mini? I don't need it, but you know how it is...



I am using the mod on the Beserker for now, and I am going to get a glass cut for the tank.
I am also checking if anyone is selling their Aero, you know, unwanted gift or something.

Any suggestions on which mini mod would be a good pairing for the Beserker?


----------



## CaliGuy (21/6/19)

@Jag2018 you can’t go wrong with a Eleaf Pico 75w single 18650 Mod.

These Mods first came out in 2014 if I’m not mistaken so not much has changed since then and they are still around if you Google S.A vape stores you will find a few. Eleaf Pico’s are affordable and 100% bullet proof, small and light and they just keep going and going, which is perfect for a daily carry MTL Mod.

Hoping your Beserker is Silver and not Black.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/6/19)

CaliGuy said:


> @Jag2018 you can’t go wrong with a Eleaf Pico 75w single 18650 Mod.
> 
> These Mods first came out in 2014 if I’m not mistaken so not much has changed since then and they are still around if you Google S.A vape stores you will find a few. Eleaf Pico’s are affordable and 100% bullet proof, small and light and they just keep going and going, which is perfect for a daily carry MTL Mod.
> 
> ...



Beautiful @CaliGuy !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Jag2018 (22/6/19)

CaliGuy said:


> @Jag2018 you can’t go wrong with a Eleaf Pico 75w single 18650 Mod.
> 
> These Mods first came out in 2014 if I’m not mistaken so not much has changed since then and they are still around if you Google S.A vape stores you will find a few. Eleaf Pico’s are affordable and 100% bullet proof, small and light and they just keep going and going, which is perfect for a daily carry MTL Mod.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice.
Beserker Gun Metal, of course. 
It matches all my devices, and I mean all devices. Phones, laptops, old twisp devices, gps, cycle, garmin watch, dress watches, etc, and of course, my gun. LOL!

Not forgetting my Raspberry Pi(s). DSTV can suck it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy (22/6/19)

In that case @Jag2018 I think we best change your profile name Gun-Metal 

If Apple made a Resin iPhone and MacBook I would be all over it like a rash during a heat wave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jag2018 (23/6/19)

CaliGuy said:


> In that case @Jag2018 I think we best change your profile name Gun-Metal
> 
> If Apple made a Resin iPhone and MacBook I would be all over it like a rash during a heat wave



Wraps and 3D print. 
Roll your own, dude.


----------

